
Terrible Business Strategies I Learned from Fyre Festival (22:38) [video] - csours
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI
======
csours
(top comment taken from queuebit)

1\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=127s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=127s)
\- You have your idea, and suddenly your idea becomes 12 different ideas to
each person you are pitching it to

2\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=365s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=365s)
\- "We're in the solutions business; we're not in the problems business"

3\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=668s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=668s)
\- Weird micromanagement

4\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=812s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=812s)
\- A marketing plan is not a business

5\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=910s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=910s)
\- Fake it til you make it.

6\.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=1108s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQxoSMxEUI&t=1108s)
\- If you think your business is more important than your customers

